# Rookies on the water



## Blue Hawg Dawg (Jun 12, 2011)

Me, Jered, Logan and Robbie went out on the water the other night for a little bit. Had a blast saw lots of fish and brought home a boatfull. Had a small accident, hit a rock busted hole in the airboat, with some small repairs we will be back at it again. Wanted post some pics and see what yall think for couple ole boys fairly new in the sport.


----------



## hawg dawg (Jun 13, 2011)

Dang! hate I missed that one. Looks like ya'll were on the money good hunt.


----------



## dutchman (Jun 13, 2011)

Piled 'em up pretty good, I'd say.


----------



## GT-40 GUY (Jul 15, 2011)

Bout time we got proof.

gt40


----------



## Huntndemgaducks (Aug 3, 2011)

Not bad at all!


----------

